# Yahoo- 'Zombieland' brings life to tired movie genre (The Triangle Online)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

I've gotten pretty tired of zombies over the past couple of years. Sure, "28 Days Later" and "Shaun of the Dead" were great movies, but I really just felt that the entire genre was played out. The only thing that I am tired of more than zombies are vampires.View the full article


----------

